# Adopted a pup today



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

My son and his lady brought home an 8 month old staffy two days ago, a caged breeders reject and after hours of hyperactivity got buyers remorse.
Well, the misses and I put our hands up immediately having lost both our aged Amstaffs within the past year.
Willow seems happy here with lots of space to roam and explore.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Sorry for both you’re losses. Best of luck with the new baby. Enjoy!


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Sorry for both you’re losses. Best of luck with the new baby. Enjoy!



More like a toddler.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Poor thing, everything is new and human families are so interesting..... she probably would have spent most of her short life in a kennel cage with feed visits and exercise time only.
Just put her in her transporter cage where she fell asleep instantly.


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Nice looking dog 🐶. I miss the puppy stage and I don’t miss the puppy stage. Good luck


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Aww what a sweet baby,they are a bit hyper,but outgrow it and become really good pups,shes a beauty for sure.Thank you for rescueing


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Whytey said:


> My son and his lady brought home an 8 month old staffy two days ago, a caged breeders reject and after hours of hyperactivity got buyers remorse.
> Well, the misses and I put our hands up immediately having lost both our aged Amstaffs within the past year.
> Willow seems happy here with lots of space to roam and explore.
> View attachment 368583


Funny, in this country the dog lovers call them 'crates' so they don't have to feel like they are using a 'cage'. For me crates are made from wood and cages are made from metal. It never ceases to amaze me how folks try to fool themselves with words.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Whytey said:


> My son and his lady brought home an 8 month old staffy two days ago, a caged breeders reject and after hours of hyperactivity got buyers remorse.
> Well, the misses and I put our hands up immediately having lost both our aged Amstaffs within the past year.
> Willow seems happy here with lots of space to roam and explore.
> View attachment 368583


Sorry for your loss Whytey. I went through it and it's very painful. Great job on the rescue. Everyone should go the rescue route. None of these animals should be without a forever home. God Bless the cute Pup and your family. Great job!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Fantastic looking pooch.

We have always rescued. Our current was a stray, had owners, they were contacted and never picked up her up. Now she's living the dream. 24 hour free range of house, yard, dog doors, sleeps on the bed, trail runs daily with me.

Keep us posted on how she comes along. Beautiful colors, smile, muscular build and all natural characteristics (tail, ears etc).


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Sorry for your loss. Been there way too many times. Never an easy thing. Congrats on the new pup!


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Thanks fellas 
Love Amstaffs, they just adore people.
Willow is settling down nicely but always on the move sussing out her new environment. She is 19.8kg atm with a velvety coat, more of a fawn shade than in the pic and her eyes have a tan ring around the dark iris, kinda stunning. It's sad she has no problem being in her porta-cage for sleeps and calm time but definitely handy.
She is a ball of muscle and faster on the run than any dog I've owned, fearless with incredibly huge leaps for her smaller size.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Beautiful little pup congratulations


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

Whytey said:


> My son and his lady brought home an 8 month old staffy two days ago, a caged breeders reject and after hours of hyperactivity got buyers remorse.
> Well, the misses and I put our hands up immediately having lost both our aged Amstaffs within the past year.
> Willow seems happy here with lots of space to roam and explore.
> View attachment 368583


Lovely, new spirit in the house to keep you guys on your toes. 😁


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Adopt, never buy pets. Do not support the breeding industry. Most who claim themselves to be ethical breeders...lies


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

HOE said:


> Adopt, never buy pets. Do not support the breeding industry. Most who claim themselves to be ethical breeders...lies


Agreed, unless the pups are raised in a close multi-aged family environment with care and attention to give a rounded controlled sense of normality.  
Unlike this one, Willow, who is a habit formed hyperactive around people caged puppy farm reject with a slight under-bite that couldn't be bred from or sold. 

My 32yo son and his lady are doing well financially and recently built a new house to start a family. She has been first pet hunting for months and found this 8 month old cheaper purebred in hope to skip the early puppy stage. The Kennel, 4hrs drive, said the dog was active but would be fine with some toys to occupy. BS She is beautiful one moment then a switch is flicked and look out, an out of control race about jump-up chew everything destructive anti-authoritarian naughty child appears that has to be watched and harness controlled for every moment not in her pen. My granddaughter is scared of her and went back to her mothers 2 days early after refusing to leave here room.

Today she is showing a slightly more passive side so maybe there is hope but the Aussie online Staffy Rescue site has been notified to seek a new adoption.🙁
She needs a quieter environment as my at minimum 7 person multi-shift working active household currently is too much.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

awww,i wish i could take her,she looks like my socky,only with a tail,no i didnt crop it,it was that way when i rescued herlol
good luck with home finding


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Thanks for caring. 👊


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

Adopting all the way. So many dogs in need of homes. I’ve never bought a pup. I don’t have anything against it at all. Buuut man seeing all these dogs in shelters is heartbreaking. So I’ve always adopted. Some seniors. Some puppies. I always just go in and see who I bond with the most. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Well for me, I don't care what breed the dog is, I only care for the relationship we develop, how we met each other. The sentimental values is far more important. It's a life with free-will after all.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## B. Terrier (7 mo ago)

What a beautiful girl! Dogs hit me directly in the feels.


----------

